# [HOW TO] Windows 7 + Gentoo - Arranque Dual

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, bueno amigos de Gentoo. He escrito un tutorial ya que, me toco hacer esta instalacion y en mi caso, tenia Windows 7 instalado y queria instalar Gentoo, La cuestion es que Windows 7 si uno no crea las particiones al instalarlo, Windows crea una particion de 100mb llamada: System Reserved, entonces hay que liarse no borrando esa particion porque sino, Windows 7 no carga en grub.

Bueno...

Iniciamos Windows 7 y vamos a Inicio, buscamos la consola (Command Prompt), y la abrimos como administrador. (click derecho, abrir como administrador)

Y escribimos el siguiente comando: diskpart

Escribimos los siguientes comandos:

 *Quote:*   

> Diskpart>list disk
> 
> // Si se tiene un solo disco aparecera como disk 0.
> 
> // veran algo como esto:
> ...

 

Y listo, hemos borrado la particion BOOT de windows, ahora podemos hacer que esa sea la de nuestro Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Vaya, te gustó mi avatar, eh? Cuando "me lo tomaste prestado"? xD

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

jajajajajajaja   :Laughing:  venga, tio, no recuerdo.... La otra vez que entre al foro te vi en un post. Y me gusto, y lo utilice, pense que no te molestaria, si es asi las disculpas del caso. Es que esta genial. jajajajjaa  :Laughing: 

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Jejeje! Qué va hombre. No me molesta para nada. Simplemente me chocó, dado que es un avatar personalizado, sacado del fondo de pantalla que uso, y por tanto es muy improbable por no decir imposible que hubiese uno igual por ahí.   :Razz: 

Por cierto, gracias por el aporte.   :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

